# Cleaning the awning



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi again,

Just tried to clean the awing and was somewhat disappointed, I used the spray that my dealer recommended and was not that sucessful. I must say that the first time out I rolled the awining up with a few leaves still on, this seems to have been a huge mistake because I now have stains all of the way up. I will not make this blunder agian.
So should I accept the stains as permanent or is there a really good awning cleaner that may help get rid of the marks? Any help appreciated!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Though I haven't tried it yet, a friend recommends PURPLE POWER. He says it does a good job on his. He gets it at auto parts stores, but he says to follow the directions about how much to dilute it.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I've been using Thetfords Awning cleaner which has worked pretty well (albeit a bit expensive in my opinion). My next door neighbor uses Simple Green which you can buy at Lowes or Home Depot. I'll prob try that next (you can buy a big jug of it and dilute it as needed). Should be easier using a garden sprayer to spread the stuff on also.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Simple Green does the trick for me when needed. I clean and dry the awning after each trip, avoding any build up of gunk if I can help it.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My last outing, the bats had deposited many "things" on my awning, I learned from this to take something that I can reach to the top of the awning to clean it off before rolling it up. I had to use a towel and it was very difficult, I am also going to create something to clean the slide roof off with also, to keep the junk and bugs from getting inside.

I think I will try the Simple Green also.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Have used Simple Green and Orange Blast for Awnings and Black Streaks for years...Recently , was told about AWESOME! get it at the Dollar Store for $1.00 LOL works wonders for the streaks and as an awning cleaner, I use it full strength, then flush with lots of water. Doesnt smell the greatest, but outside, there's plenty of fresh air. Another good product for cleaning streaks, and waxing at the same time is GEL GLOSS. I use the spray, and it leaves such a slick surface!! buy it at Home Depot, or C.W.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just cleaned mine with Clorox Clean-up. I sprayed both sides with it, and rolled up the awning for about 15 minutes. I rolled it back out, put some dish soap in a bucket of warm water and scrubbed both sides with my RV brush, and rinsed. It came very clean.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We also use the Simple Green. Bought a biggie from Costco. Have had good results so far. 
We do sweep/wipe off the awning prior to rolling it up... as proactive maintenance


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

All good solutions when you have the trailer at home, but not so easy while on the road. When travelling, we us a Swiffer Wet cloth. Simple and easy with the long handle, and you throw out the cloth when you are done.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I also keep a small bottle of "Goo Gone" in the camper. Originally for getting all the stickers off when new. But in this area we run into pitch quite a bit and it will remove it.

I did use a little on the awning last time out. Just on the spot of pitch, then wiped well with baby wipe to remove all traces of Goo Gone. Worked like a charm.

Keeping baby wipes in trailer also comes in handy for many things. Great for wiping white cabinets


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone !

I will probibaly start with the stuff I can get locally (Home Depot) and see how it works. I hope it removes the stains that are still there but at least now I know to clean the awning off well befor rolling up. Oh well travel and learn, a year ago I was folding a wet tent up in the rain.... this is easier!


----------

